

VBA for Macintosh goes away (2007)  - tyn
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/04/25.html

======
octopus
Actually now you have VBA in Office 2011 for Mac, I don't see the reason to
post a 4 year old link, especially when it is not applicable anymore, see for
example:

<http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/whats-new>

